# What do you guys think? Can it be cleaned up?



## garrett1987 (Jan 8, 2011)




----------



## cowseatmaize (Jan 8, 2011)

You could try this.
https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/suprised-how-clean-i-was-able-to-get-them/m-353802/tm.htm


----------



## garrett1987 (Jan 9, 2011)

I must say I am little nervous putting acls and painted label soda bottles in the dishwasher..



> ORIGINAL:  cowseatmaize
> 
> You could try this.
> https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/suprised-how-clean-i-was-able-to-get-them/m-353802/tm.htm


----------



## coboltmoon (Jan 9, 2011)

The paint looks strong and should clean up much better.  I am a big fan of Dawn Power Dissolver the best cleaner on earth by far.  Others like Bar Keepers Friend for aclâ€™s.


----------



## T D (Jan 9, 2011)

from what I see, try this-  wet the bottle, sprinkle Bar Keeper's Friend on the label, take your finger and gently rub the label.  Most of label will clean up fine.  The trouble spots will be at the "s" in Roberson's and below the "a" in Beverages.  Again, from what I can tell in the picture, you are going to have to rub harder at those two spots, but be CAREFUL, you can rub through the paint.  Do it in direct sunlight (for a good light source) and check for rub through from both sides of the bottle.  Don't hesitate to clean the Bar Keeper's Friend off several times to check your progress.  My bet is it will clean up fairly nicely.


----------



## garrett1987 (Jan 17, 2011)

Thanks again guys.


----------



## fishnuts (Jan 20, 2011)

I find it amusing that collectors of acl sodas actually fear putting painted sodas into the dishwasher.
 You have to know that a dishwasher uses hot water from your water heater, right?  And that your water heater does not get water to boiling temperature.  Right?  No where close, even.  When I had my tankless water heater installed it came with a digital remote that let me opt the temperature of all the hot water in my house.  The range of temperatures ran from 120 degrees to 165 degrees. .

 And that returnable bottles of all kinds were routinely sanitized in washers that used temperatures far in excess of the limits on your home heaters.   Over and over and over each time the bottle was returned, washed, rinsed and re-filled.
 rotflmao...


----------



## fishnuts (Jan 20, 2011)

Aside from the laffs.
 I have thought that Barkeepers Friend was too gritty.  And it will take off a painted label.
 Try a product called Nev R Dull.  It is a metal polish impregnated in a cotton batting...hence, no grit.  Only the fine cotton fibers.
 Recently I've used Soft Scrub which is a liquid cleanser for some of the rusty spots and other harder-to-get-off stains.


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Jan 20, 2011)

our dishwasher uses house hot water but then heats it further. Must get pretty durn hot , the steam will melt your face off if you open it.
 I would agree though that the heat of a dishwasher would not affect an ACL.


----------



## fishnuts (Jan 20, 2011)

Interesting, that.  Mine steams too.  Watch putting your face in there...it'd melt the glasses to your face.

 Another thingy that I have begun using is a cuticle sponge that I get from Sally's beauty when my wife drops by there.
 It's a block of artificial sponge with sides coated with a very fine micro abrading material. They're available in several grit sizes and numbered like sandpaper (i.e. the higher the number, the finer the grit) They're in the fingernail equipment section of the store.  It will absolutely rub away all rust stain and other stains.  You may have to really use the elbow grease, too, to get thick stains off.  Try it with a bit of the Soft Scrub or a CLR cleaner.  Works perfectly on all glass that I've tried so far.  They wear out relatively quickly but they're only about thirty five cents each.

 Ask your wife or girl friend to take you.


----------

